# What Size Kicker Motor?



## dtownsteel (May 6, 2007)

I need your help fellow fishermen. I am looking into buying a kicker motor for my 17.5 kodiak crestliner (aluminum). I am a handliner and pull wire on both the Detroit and SCR. What size kicker do I need? Can I get away with a 6hp or do you think a 9.9hp is the ticket. Let me know which one I should go with?


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

I just bought a new boat from the Sportfisherman Center in Muskegon. Don talked me into the 8 horse Yamaha for the kicker. So far it is great. My boat is an 18 so is probably not as heavy as hours. The store was great to deal with and had them in stock. Also had Mercs.

Paul


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a 18.5 Lund Tyee and run a 8 hp merc 2 stroke. 
Anything less and I would be disapointed, you could get away with less but as everyone says having extra when you need it is a very nice feature. 

My point; Sunday I was comming home from GPYC in Metro Detroit area and my gas gauge is not functioning accuratly. I ran out of gas 3 miles out and had to rely on my kicker to get home. Max I could get out of mine was 6.2 MPH. Go big or dont go is my motto.


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

I agree with the large HP - You may need it, also in those currents you may have better control with more on reserve. Too something with two pistons seems to not 'shake/shutter' as much as the smaller single cylinder models. 

I have a 9.9HP Prokicker on a 1800 fisherman, troll to a crawl or push a fully loaded boat in some 'rough' weather conditions.


----------



## jim84 (Mar 14, 2005)

I would go with 9.9 in long shaft model for the rough days. I have a 15 hp on 18 ft. starcraft real like it.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

9.9! Wont be sorry you did!


----------

